# windows 10 frustrations



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

joed said:


> How do I get full control over windows? I I am tired of windows 10 telling me I don't have permission. I want am the only user and an administrator. I want FULL control over my PC.


I struggled with this for months after first installing 10. I gave up.

As far as I can tell, there are just certain folders and functions that, in its infinite wisdom, Microsoft has designed it so that only the Windows system itself can touch.

But if anybody has the answer. I want FULL control too!

:biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.xtremerain.com/get-full-access-folders-windows/

I've used both methods in the past, and I'm using the primary admin account now. However, if there's any kinda safety risk with your personal data where you are then go with the user security & permissions method 2.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I hear you - I hate Win 10 precisely because of the control I lost. You have two choices - deal with it or Linux.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

joed said:


> How do I get full control over windows? I I am tired of windows 10 telling me I don't have permission. I want am the only user and an administrator. I want FULL control over my PC.





Where are you encountering these permission issues?
What are you trying to do?




I am relatively new to 10 (12-19) but have not yet encountered any such issues.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The last issue was when I was trying to download and install logmein.
The download would not save where I wanted (separate D: drive for downloads)- don't have permission- and then the it would not install - again don't have permission and gave error 7522 I think.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Did you format drive D under windows 10 when you installed it? Or did you just pop in a spare drive and hope to use it?


And the other possibility with an used drive is that that Fdisk was not run to to clear the MBR.




https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/fdisk-mbr-will-save-you-headaches.702581/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

D: was a drive from the old windows 7. PC has two hard drives. I replaced the main drive and installed windows 10 and left the 'data' drive.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I could not find an easy answer for you.


I suspect you will have to copy all the data to another drive and then format the drive under win 10 to get it all work. 



I don't think I have a drive with just data to duplicate the problem.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Take ownership and change the permission for Drive D

1. Right click on Drive D and click Properties.

2. Switch to Security tab, click Edit and Add to add your user account, if it is not listed. Assign the full control permission for your own account and click OK.

3. Click Advanced, switch to Ownership tab and click Edit button.

4. Highlight your user account and click Apply, OK.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the problem may be that the permissions from Windows 7 didn't transfer over to 10.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have done the permissions in the past. For some unknown reason it has changed. Also you can't change the permissions of the 'program files (x86)' directory.

another issue that I hit yesterday.
I am also having issue defender or firewall. I have some programs that trigger virus warnings. The programs are safe. I have been using them for years but I can not get W10 to bypass them. Previously I could tell AVG to ignore them.So I turned off W10 virus and installed AVG. I told AVG to allow it and W10 is telling me it is bad.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-fix-app-has-been-blocked-your-protection-windows-10


----------

